# Who wants to hack a strut bushing???



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

So, I know this is probably something that the regulars don't care to see a thread started for, but with all the PM's I get on this question I thought it may be a good idea to have in the forum. I figured for now it can be MK4 specfic but if others are doing it as well or something similar post it up!
The question- How much do you cut off of your strut bushings to let your car settle lower?
My answer- My first set of bushing, I cut directly in half BUT when I put everything back together the metal within the bushing was almost poking through the rubber up top. It reminded me of a baby crowning during birth I ish you not. This didn't make me feel comfy inside. Because I was worried that the strut tower would poke through the bushing after hitting a bump or something and then end up through my hood. So....inlight of that I got a second set, and this set I only cut off a third of the way from the bottom of the bushing. To picture it another way think of setting the bushing on a level surface and the factory bearing inside just barely protruding (poking out) out the bottom of the rubber. So the first thing the bag/bag plate hits is the bearing. 
I'm sorry I don't have pictures, I will go through what I have later on at home (@ work right now) and see what I can put up here. If anyone has more advice, pics, or even some flaming words to add. post up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (JB_1152)*

Pictures of my hacked OEM bushing. Mind you, my bearings are greased and the grease is holding them to the bushing.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (CapeGLS)*

Will mk2/early mk3 strut bearings drop into a mk4? They may not require trimming.


----------



## VentoVR6Qc (Jun 3, 2001)

hmm.....Afazz.....i wonder also....the bearings are the same 
so maybe the upper mounts could work....


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (VentoVR6Qc)*

The mount and bearing is all one unit for the mk2/early mk3 stuff. Here is a picture from the top, unfortunately I can't find a bottom view








edit: here's a bottom view:










_Modified by Afazz at 8:57 PM 8-27-2008_


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

so you guys cut off the bottom? I cut off the top half.


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*

yea i thought u cut the top so the strut goes up more to go lower


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI337DUB)*

Kyle did mine. I think he also did Daves, the same way!
If you modify the bushing at all its still removing material. Its going to allow the strut to sit that much more upward. Remember the bushing sits ontop of the bag, so hacking it apart 1/4 of an inch, is 1/4 of an inch!
But this should be the correct way to modify the oem bushing


_Modified by CapeGLS at 10:20 PM 8-27-2008_


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

so i guess u can really cut down both sides if u want 
this is the one i saw that dymer did








before








after


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI337DUB)*

this is not my actual picture of the upper mount but its similar to what I got going on.















[/
I have some clunking sound comming from upper front when I drive. I suspect parts I've marked red to be contacting on sarp compressions of the struts (road bumps, cracks). I will have the car up this weekend and I will check everything with the tranny jack. I guess on full dump top of my bag mount is resting on the marked part of the upper mount, so I am thinking of cutting it if I happen to be right. this should reduce all sounds that are driving my nuts when I am trying to cruise in the city as well as bringing the front a bit lower too. I will keep you informed on who it goes but I would like to see if someone has done something like that with the audi upper mounts in the past.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_so you guys cut off the bottom? I cut off the top half.









yeah thats how you actually get the front down. 
trim the bottom so the bearing is able to sit on the plate and trim the top to get the car down. 
I did vinny (piffs) and they are micro yet still structual. i took them to the grinder and hit the metal ring, took it down a bit, then tappered the sides till it fit properly in the strut tower and his front is pretty dam low.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_so you guys cut off the bottom? I cut off the top half.









YOU Can cut the TOP *and* BOTTOM. 
I cut only the top of mine until i trim something on my shock so i can trim the bottom and make it sit flat against the top of my bag.


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

im surprised that when you cut the top off you don't run into clearance issues with the little steel cone thing on top of the strut


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (candywhitevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candywhitevdub* »_im surprised that when you cut the top off you don't run into clearance issues with the little steel cone thing on top of the strut

mk3s do


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_
mk3s do 

so you dont really need to worry about it on the mkiv's?








so could you just cut along the seam on the left?


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (candywhitevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candywhitevdub* »_
so you dont really need to worry about it on the mkiv's?








so could you just cut along the seam on the left?

i dont recall if i went along the seem. i went to the top of the metal ring buzzed that down a bit then tapered the outside so that it fit all the way up in the strut tower


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

used a bench grinder. didnts cut it. i really want to see if i can find a different bushing and make it smaller.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*









That is with the bottom part cut off, but you get the point.. i have the full side view laying around somewhere i just need to find it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*

any more pics on this bushing cutting ?


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

I cut mine in half.. Like the lower half and got lower quiet noticeably... I lay frame on a 40 series tire..
Then I drove the 1200KM to H20i with no issue.


----------



## ..chris. (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (JB_1152)*

What do you cut them with?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (..chris.)*

can you do this on mk5's?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *..chris.* »_What do you cut them with?

i used a stake knife, but u have to make sure u dont hit the metal part. 


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_can you do this on mk5's?


i'm still trying to figure that out, but mk5s have an aluminum piece that gets i the way, but u can cut the bottom fo the bearing and remove the metal piece from it. i'm gonna do a DIY of this this weekend.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Glad this thread was posted. Now I will probably get around to doing this tomorrow.


----------



## ..chris. (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (Santi)*

can i hope to be a whole inch lower by cutting the top AND bottom?


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (..chris.)*

john were gonna need to do this on mine too


----------



## ..chris. (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (silver saloon)*

so i tried this tonight.. what a disaster! total failure.. the whole thing has metal in it. we need a DIY with pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (..chris.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *..chris.* »_so i tried this tonight.. what a disaster! total failure.. the whole thing has metal in it. we need a DIY with pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

did you not see any of the pics above clearly showing the metal in it?
read.

_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_used a bench grinder. didnts cut it. i really want to see if i can find a different bushing and make it smaller.


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
i used a stake knife, but u have to make sure u dont hit the metal part.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (silver saloon)*









thanks to greg( finallyavr6)


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (ryanmiller)*

Obviously im bored at work... Being an architect in training in this economy sucks ass

*Ok, so lets dissect this drawing and just kinda use the cut points and sections to let us know what you people have experimented with, what worked, what didnt... what would be best so we all could get this to a T. Im sure all of us would like to know whats best for our cars and whats safe, i know i dont want a strut tower shooting through my hood. So i drew this up to make it easier on all of us. * 
Thanks for the Help.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 











_Modified by J-13 at 11:06 AM 10-15-2008_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (J-13)*

all i could say is, i cut portion A and portion E completely and both of my new aftermarket Sachs bushings failed within a day.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (Rat4Life)*

My cut bushings are starting to push up thru the strut tower on both sides. They're cut between line 1 and line 2. When I get a chance to download some pics off my camera I'll post em.


_Modified by dymer at 8:27 AM 10-16-2008_


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (dymer)*

is there a way to cut it so it wont come through the strut tower?


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_is there a way to cut it so it wont come through the strut tower?

Yea im pretty sure its by just cutting the lower section of the bushing. because it seems no matter where you cut it above eventually it pushes through... Like a baby through a "V"


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (J-13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-13* »_
Yea im pretty sure its by just cutting the lower section of the bushing. because it seems no matter where you cut it above eventually it pushes through... Like a baby through a "V"









yeah thats what i was thinking.


----------



## idub (Apr 13, 2001)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (silver saloon)*

so only cut sections 3 or 4....


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (idub)*

cutting 3 or 4 wont get you lower, but it is necessary to run bags over coils


----------



## idub (Apr 13, 2001)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (ryanmiller)*

i see... thanks... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (J-13)*

If i can draw this $hit out on cad... can someone have this stuff made and mass produced??? because if we had a metal cone fit like a glove in the top section of the suspension cup... with a little half section of the rubber bushing sitting flat on the bottom with the bearing sitting exactly the same... im pretty sure it can solve everyones issues... just custom making them shorter?
anyone know where we can go to get this done? im sure we could sell a s hitload


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (J-13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-13* »_If i can draw this $hit out on cad... can someone have this stuff made and mass produced??? because if we had a metal cone fit like a glove in the top section of the suspension cup... with a little half section of the rubber bushing sitting flat on the bottom with the bearing sitting exactly the same... im pretty sure it can solve everyones issues... just custom making them shorter?
anyone know where we can go to get this done? im sure we could sell a s hitload

good idea. 
i could try to make something on solidworks aswell http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (Afazz)*

I can tell you from what i experienced in the mk2 bushing world is this. 
I got some brand new g60 strut tower bushings just like this








I cut off that metal dish part completely with a hole saw. 
shaved it down to the bushing then installed them with my bag setup. 
It did lower the car a tad however the bushing is designed to flex/push up into itself (didnt know that at the time) so It was actually rubbing on the bag plate and not all the force on the bushing. This created it to be super hard to steer along with lots of bag bind. 
some of you might already know that but just putting it out there


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (J-13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-13* »_If i can draw this $hit out on cad... can someone have this stuff made and mass produced??? because if we had a metal cone fit like a glove in the top section of the suspension cup... with a little half section of the rubber bushing sitting flat on the bottom with the bearing sitting exactly the same... im pretty sure it can solve everyones issues... just custom making them shorter?
anyone know where we can go to get this done? im sure we could sell a s hitload

shhhhhhhh


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-13* »_If i can draw this $hit out on cad... can someone have this stuff made and mass produced??? because if we had a metal cone fit like a glove in the top section of the suspension cup... with a little half section of the rubber bushing sitting flat on the bottom with the bearing sitting exactly the same... im pretty sure it can solve everyones issues... just custom making them shorter?
anyone know where we can go to get this done? im sure we could sell a s hitload

I'm working on making a whole new bearing system and all w/ metal pieces. I'm still waiting to get a supplier for some poly stuff, and from there its a matter of getting the bearings sent to me and getting the stuff together!! 
But just cutting the stock bushing, u can cut areas A, B, and E. And it shouldnt come through the car. I had mine like that for a year and no problems. 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
shhhhhhhh









you better not be stealing my ideas son. i know me and Zach talked smoe things.







i will coem to PA and beat u w/ the brown/red mustache. BTw did u get the KEy?


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
shhhhhhhh









Well hurry up man!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_But just cutting the stock bushing, u can cut areas A, B, and E. And it shouldnt come through the car. I had mine like that for a year and no problems.

And for those of us that drive over hills. That wont work








FL


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
I'm working on making a whole new bearing system and all w/ metal pieces. I'm still waiting to get a supplier for some poly stuff, and from there its a matter of getting the bearings sent to me and getting the stuff together!! 
But just cutting the stock bushing, u can cut areas A, B, and E. And it shouldnt come through the car. I had mine like that for a year and no problems. 
you better not be stealing my ideas son. i know me and Zach talked smoe things.







i will coem to PA and beat u w/ the brown/red mustache. BTw did u get the KEy? 


no, this is something that was brought to my attention by another engineer months ago







. he showed serious concern about the amount of hacked bushings out there that are seen to be "safe", which is proving not to be the case. while you may have run one for over a year with no probs, those of us who live in areas with these things called hills and salt-destroyed roads deal with a considerable amount of shock in at those points.

i'd think that making a new, safe, reliable bushing (or any suspension part really) takes some engineering. there's a big difference between taking some dimensions and machining a part and actually designing a reliable replacement that has been fully tested with regard to material selection and longevity.
that said, **** takes time. but it's being worked on.


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? ([email protected])*

I really feel that running the risk of what may happen to a "HACKED BUSHING" is not worth the extra 1/2" to 1" i just dont see how it can be safe, I think im gonna sit this one out guys














and wait for a Reliable product to be made


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i'd think that making a new, safe, reliable bushing (or any suspension part really) takes some engineering. there's a big difference between taking some dimensions and machining a part and actually designing a reliable replacement that has been fully tested with regard to material selection and longevity. 
that said, **** takes time. but it's being worked on. 

oh i know it takes time. i'm no engineer but i do have some regards to material strength and functionality, and longevity. i'm testing my idea right now, i have been since h2O, and so far its been 3500miles and it works. So i know thats an issue out of the way. I wish i had an actual engineer that could help, u guys got that one up on me, and your one. i know what ever you guys come up with will be sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (Santi)*

taking this to IM










_Modified by [email protected] at 12:46 PM 10-20-2008_


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? ([email protected])*

Wow, looks like this thread is actually contributing


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_My cut bushings are starting to push up thru the strut tower on both sides. They're cut between line 1 and line 2. When I get a chance to download some pics off my camera I'll post em.


Here's the pic... They are starting to push thru in a few spots on both sides.


----------



## ChrisW. (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (dymer)*

so how much lower have you all been able to get with the hacked bushing?


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (chrisW.)*

I returned your IM.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (chrisW.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisW.* »_so how much lower have you all been able to get with the hacked bushing?

i proly got 1" from mine. i never measured since i did that the first day i installed my struts


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (Santi)*

im laying frame without this..hmm


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (b. diddy)*

OK i may have the solution for all of us and possibly those mk4'ers that are running coilovers as well... They are another companys reproduction of a stock strut mount but a race version. i just test fitted it now let me just find out if they will sell at a good price for us... I test fitted one and it lowered the car about 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I just dont know how it will handle road driving.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (J-13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-13* »_OK i may have the solution for all of us and possibly those mk4'ers that are running coilovers as well... They are another companys reproduction of a stock strut mount but a race version. i just test fitted it now let me just find out if they will sell at a good price for us... I test fitted one and it lowered the car about 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I just dont know how it will handle road driving.

where did you find it?


----------



## onceagaingli (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (silver saloon)*

well where did you buy it


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (baggedvotex)*

a buddy of mine reproduced it for a racecar. If I can get these at 20-23 bucks each who would be down for a groupbuy.... 23 each side so 46 for a pair


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (J-13)*

You've perked my interest, count me in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (dymer)*

Here is a test fit... honestly you can barely tell the difference in the pic, but i could definitely tell the difference in person. The fender was alot closer being on the tire... you can tell by how the shadow lined kinda dissapears.
As for now i dont think these will be cool to sell till we test them out. Im not sure how they will hold on a mk4. They are built just like ours if not better because the bearing is actually IN the bushing. Plus these pictures were taken using the oem aluminum spacer that came off our stock suspension. that can easily be shortened. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This is a comparison of the new bushing vs the stock. Oh it would come with the aluminum bell top too to hold the suspension in the top... personally i recomend using the stock one because the one it comes with is slightly smaller... wont fall through the top of the hole but i dunno what kinda pickles you guys get yourself into... lol

























_Modified by J-13 at 10:06 AM 11-6-2008_


_Modified by J-13 at 10:08 AM 11-6-2008_


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (J-13)*

Do you have pics of the actual bearing?


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_Do you have pics of the actual bearing?

Not at the moment. that piece was just a test piece... it wasnt totally filled in yet. They are going to have oem hardness and track hardness... as soon as i get a real piece ill molest it with a camera.


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (J-13)*

can you guys tell the difference in the drop or am i a crazy person


----------



## onceagaingli (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (J-13)*

i can tell looks like a 1/2 drop if not less
and lets try and get a group buy because i need these i dont want to cut my bushing up


_Modified by baggedvotex at 11:39 AM 11-6-2008_


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

make something for the mk2


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm waiting for pics of the bearing on my 3G John.








I'm in though.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

well as far as those new bushings go theres 2 things:
1- the bottom would need to be cut (section E in the diagram) so the bearing can sit right on the top plate the the stock aluminum spacer can be removed.
2- the tops of the new bushings should be tapered slightly to the diameter of the top of a stock strut bushing. 
after this i dont see why those bushings wouldnt be a great product. i would like to see what the bearing looks like though


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (Swoops)*

Hmm, interested in this new one. Def. need to see how it holds up over some nasty roads for a bit. All I need is 1/2" to be tucking rim.


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (Swoops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_well as far as those new bushings go theres 2 things:
1- the bottom would need to be cut (section E in the diagram) so the bearing can sit right on the top plate the the stock aluminum spacer can be removed.
2- the tops of the new bushings should be tapered slightly to the diameter of the top of a stock strut bushing. 
after this i dont see why those bushings wouldnt be a great product. i would like to see what the bearing looks like though

The bushings have bearings pressed into them so the bearing really isnt an issue. Its the spacer that sits below it that makes clearance. The top, honestly i prefer it the way it is because it kinda stuffs the bushing in the top making no give to push through like how oem bushings do while people cut them. Im gonna test them. ill give you guys a full write up.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (J-13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-13* »_
The bushings have bearings pressed into them so the bearing really isnt an issue. Its the spacer that sits below it that makes clearance. The top, honestly i prefer it the way it is because it kinda stuffs the bushing in the top making no give to push through like how oem bushings do while people cut them. Im gonna test them. ill give you guys a full write up.

right but since their not cut they wont push through like cut oem ones do. they'll sit the exact same way non-cut oem bushings will http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (Swoops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_
right but since their not cut they wont push through like cut oem ones do. they'll sit the exact same way non-cut oem bushings will http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thats a good thing isnt it?


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (J-13)*

haha lookie here


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (J-13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-13* »_
thats a good thing isnt it? 

lol yea. i was saying if the tops tapered a little to match the oem bushings exactly, it might fit better


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_haha lookie here 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v333/radiosilencio/supefly/DSCN8100.jpg[/img[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

nice, what bushing is that?


----------



## 18Tdesign (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_cutting 3 or 4 wont get you lower, but it is necessary to run bags over coils

is this true? and why? does anyone have a photo that would illustrate the need to cut them for any reason more than just to go lower?

..my plan is to eventually put bags over my fk coils, but was unaware that this needed to be done.


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (18Tdesign)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18Tdesign* »_
is this true? and why? does anyone have a photo that would illustrate the need to cut them for any reason more than just to go lower?

..my plan is to eventually put bags over my fk coils, but was unaware that this needed to be done.









Im guessing so the bearing makes contact with the plate.


----------



## 18Tdesign (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Who wants to hack a strut bushing??? (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_
Im guessing so the bearing makes contact with the plate.

ah, right, because you wouldn't use the upper spring perch if there was no spring and that is what the bearing rests on.








so just the bottom and just enough to be even with the bearing.
thanks.
Has anyone had issues with the bushing after trimming that bit off the bottom?


_Modified by 18Tdesign at 5:05 PM 11-7-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_
nice, what bushing is that?

x2???


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

i believe it's the one j-13 is talking about
what i'm curious about is if it has the entrained steel bands in it like the oem version or if it's more/less a drilled hockey puck with a bearing


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_
nice, what bushing is that?


x3


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i believe it's the one j-13 is talking about
what i'm curious about is if it has the entrained steel bands in it like the oem version or if it's more/less a drilled hockey puck with a bearing









theres an idea!!...use hockey pucks and drill them


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

people have been doing that for years


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_people have been doing that for years










yea hockey pucks are great, last time i used it was on my 1.8t mk3 front engine mount.




_Modified by Rat4Life at 10:41 PM 11-10-2008_


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

back when i was into trucks, the hacks would use hockey pucks as a cheap body lift, and over time the rubber would crumble and the bodys would sag..
id imagine this would happen faster in this application


----------



## onceagaingli (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

can i know where to get the bushing so i dont have to wait for a group buy. i want this now


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (MalakaiTran)*

I dont know what bushing it is i did not take that pixture a buddy ivan (durteeclean) sent me that pix and told me hes gonna try it out and let me know how it goes.


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (MalakaiTran)*

for all who wanted to see my Hack up bushing


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (MalakaiTran)*

i been using this bushing for 4 months now on stock struts and they get a beating but they hold up and don't punch threw like everyone eles says...


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck Russell)*

fyi this is a bitch to do with a cutoff wheel because it sprays hot rubber everywhere


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

i was just gonna used a nice band saw or something of the like.
but yes i'd imagine it sprays hot rubber everywhere. did you get hit?


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck Russell)*

yeah i did. we just said F it for the time being. i'll take a hack saw or something to it this week


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

pm'd.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_pm'd.

responded


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_for all who wanted to see my Hack up bushing
















] 

wow that is hacked up, i guess the roads are smooth where you live, i think that bushing doesn't stand a chance in nj or ny 
lately i go very often to manhattan and brooklyn and i just dont see that bushing making it there.


----------



## menudodub (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_for all who wanted to see my Hack up bushing


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

*OK everyone interested in the lowering bushing i need you to email me at ([email protected]) Email me your name, and address... the price is $37 each shipped after tax. Once i get an email i will respond with all the details.* Its getting late im gonna post more of the pics tomorrow morning... but get at me if your interested. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (J-13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-13* »_ *OK everyone interested in the lowering bushing i need you to email me at (jfd[email protected]) Email me your name, and address... the price is $37 each shipped after tax. Once i get an email i will respond with all the details.* Its getting late im gonna post more of the pics tomorrow morning... but get at me if your interested. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Im gonna wait for some others to try this out. So it would be $74 for both?


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Well i live in socal orange county area. roads here are bad in place and good in others. i just know my roads and drive carefully. so far they look as if i just hacked them up.

_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
wow that is hacked up, i guess the roads are smooth where you live, i think that bushing doesn't stand a chance in nj or ny 
lately i go very often to manhattan and brooklyn and i just dont see that bushing making it there.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_
So it would be $74 for both?

x2 
im interested


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

Correct. 74 for both. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (J-13)*

Ok here are some of the pics i took last night They arent drilled hockey pucks. they are reinforced with steel like stock ones and surrounded with rubber. These are track density so it will stiffen your suspension a tad. The top strut cap and bearing is included. The aluminum spacer is from our stock suspension that i used to make it sit on top of the bag, the aluminum spacer is not included.



































_Modified by J-13 at 9:35 AM 11-11-2008_


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

Looks like you found a good thing....would there be any interest in having these made in poly so that they last a little longer? 
I was toying with the idea here until I saw this thread....any interest?


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_Looks like you found a good thing....would there be any interest in having these made in poly so that they last a little longer? 
I was toying with the idea here until I saw this thread....any interest?

id for sure be interested


----------



## onceagaingli (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

ill be waitin to buy me some


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (baggedvotex)*

Here are some more pics of the bushing that I'm selling they are about 1" tall.





















_Modified by durteeclean at 3:59 PM 1-24-2009_


----------



## idub (Apr 13, 2001)

*Re: (durteeclean)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jasmeleg (Nov 30, 2007)

How much of a drop are these purposing? Also how long has anyone run on these? How reliable are they? Where do I order?


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (Jasmeleg)*

im interested in a set, i think either way its better then cutting my stock bushing


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (Jasmeleg)*

You will get 1" drop more with this new bushings. I've been running them for 3 months and no problems.
PM me for more details.


_Modified by durteeclean at 8:02 PM 11-11-2008_


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (durteeclean)*

Competition is a good thing


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (J-13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-13* »_









do you have a outer diameter of that new upper cap? 


_Modified by [email protected] at 7:51 AM 11-12-2008_


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*









notice its un-cut.
when the car lays down it cambers in, and it tears the bushings.


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

Damm thats when you know your really low.. f*cken up unhacked up bushings..









_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_








notice its un-cut.
when the car lays down it cambers in, and it tears the bushings.


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_Damm thats when you know your really low.. f*cken up unhacked up bushings..










i dont think that bushing is cut, but i could be wrong


----------

